# SRS Saddles



## karawenger

Does anyone have experience with SRS saddles? I found a few online that are in my price range, and so far I haven't seen anything bad about them. It's hard to find reviews. They are exclusively made by Paul Taylor Saddle Co. They retail for $895! So far I have found that if a saddle retails cheap, it's probably not worth it, but these look really good! Please comment if you have seen or heard anything about them!


----------



## mammakatja

I don't own an SRS saddle but I've been to the Paul Taylor tack store in Pilot Point, TX for whom these saddles are specifically made by a couple of saddle makers right there in Pilot Point and they are VERY nice saddles for the price. I sat in a few of them and if I was in the market for a saddle right now, I'd give the SRS serious consideration. I have also read a few reviews on different forums and have only heard good things. Several folks picked the SRS over other good quality saddles. And all SRS's have rawhide wrapped wooden trees. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Teamroper7

They are great saddles very well tough built great quality my favorite is the cowboy line because ranch working and team roping


----------

